# Eyesores in your city



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

an on hold ~30 storey tall building............


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Another one, the one on the bottom, the Civic center...










But, it has been renovated, here's a pic during renovation...










The back of the building is still as ugly as ever...brutalism at it's worst...


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

El_Greco said:


> prison?lol
> -
> As Wj said London has many eyesores.Heres more :
> 
> Commie blocks!!!


The odd thing about those commie blocks is, they are spread out in the landscape...

In New York, by contrast, all the block towers are concentrated in one area...

I did not know that London had these...well, the more you know!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

This used to be an eyesore in HK thank God it's gone!










To some, this is an eyesore but I actually love it!


----------



## Damien (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm from Los Angeles - home of the strip mall, 8 lane streets and 16-lane highways.

Do you really need pictures?


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

WANCH said:


> To some, this is an eyesore but I actually love it!


I love it too, it shows the culture of HK :yes:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

^^ WANCH...is that the infamous Kowloon Walled City?

I heard, when that was around...that was the most densely populated place on earth...


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> ^^ WANCH...is that the infamous Kowloon Walled City?
> 
> I heard, when that was around...that was the most densely populated place on earth...


Yes it is and it was dense when it was up. The place was indeed mysterious and gritty but ironically the crime rate in this area is very low except for some drug and triad activities. Today it's a park.

More KWC here 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=310022


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

rotten777 said:


> ^^ WANCH...is that the infamous Kowloon Walled City?
> 
> I heard, when that was around...that was the most densely populated place on earth...


Photos of today's Kowloon Walled City park :
http://www.globalphotos.org/hk-walledcity.htm


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Not bad...a very nice improvement...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

rotten777 said:


> The odd thing about those commie blocks is, they are spread out in the landscape...
> 
> In New York, by contrast, all the block towers are concentrated in one area...
> 
> I did not know that London had these...well, the more you know!


Unfortunatly we also have a lot of them


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> Not bad...a very nice improvement...


It's a *huge* improvement compared to the old KWC. 

Kuesel, are the tower blocks on the top photo public housing or owned by the government / housing authority?


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> The odd thing about those commie blocks is, they are spread out in the landscape...
> 
> In New York, by contrast, all the block towers are concentrated in one area...
> 
> I did not know that London had these...well, the more you know!


Actually in other countries commie blocks look OK but in London commies are awful.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Public housing may look bland, but they are functional, and not necessarily eyesores. If they're vibrant communities, then they are successful even though they may look like Foster masterpieces.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

WANCH said:


> Kuesel, are the tower blocks on the top photo public housing or owned by the government / housing authority?


Afaik they are all private housing. Except the last one: that's Lochergut, the biggest social housing by the city from the 1960s. Kind of Zurich's Copan (only not that beautiful ) - I think it's about 2000 people living in that building and the lowest floor is a shopping center.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

All these are within the city limits. There are loads of commieblocks in the suburbs.


----------



## Skid-Mark (Apr 5, 2006)

rotten777 said:


> This ugly piece of crap...no WINDOWS?


Wow, that is bad, and i thought orion had a lack of windows!!!


----------



## 1ajs (Jul 21, 2005)

all the god dam surface parking lots in downtown winnipeg


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

*Seattle*

The Viaduct









I-5 between downtown & the university district


----------



## jacobboyer (Jul 14, 2005)

They need to start putting most interstates in the usa underground including ones in los angeles new york and chicago and sell off the land on top of them to pay for the project and put up some parks on it.


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

Both Copenhagen and especially Malmo has a lot of ugly buildings, particulary in the outer parts.

For Shanghai - I don't even know where to start. They're everywhere.

An example - taken from my building in south-west direction - an ocean of eyesores:


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

virtual said:


> "Tour zamansky", a university tower right at the heart of historical Paris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the Université 'pierre et marie curie' in paris...also known as the paris 6 university. 
and that is MY university.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

do you have courses in the tower?

Ugly as it is, the view must be awsome


----------

